# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episode II (PC) (2012) (Multileng-ENG)

## elcamaleon

PC
ISO
1.19 GB
Included Medicine
Languages: English *, German *, French *, Italian *, Spanish *, Japanese * (* languages Иwith audio localization) | Developer: SEGA
Publisher: SEGA
Release Date: May 15, 2012








Second episode of Sonic the Edgehog 4 that maintains its speed, jumps and features "made in Sonic", but with a clear improvement in the control response, remodeling and incorporating graphics cooperatively with Tails.

The intense battle of Episode I was just an appetizer ...
What sought Dr. Eggman in the Labyrinth?
What good were the idler gears?
What was the real purpose of the construction of the EGG Station, which was destroyed before it could be completed?
All are pieces of a grand scheme hatched by Dr. Eggman.
As Little Planet, the site of "Sonic CD", once again approaching the world of Sonic, Dr. Eggman's plan will be revealed!



[B] Characters [/ b]

SONIC THE HEDGEHOG
It's been several months since the battle of Episode I, but it's back to the fight, for "Little Planet" approach again. Sonic has learned that Dr. Eggman is making the rounds on the neighboring continent and will soon jump on the Tornado to investigate the site with his sidekick, Tails.

Miles "Tails" Prower
The Sonic companion rocket constructed the EGG Station and was helping Sonic without this I knew in Episode I. In Episode II will accompany and help Sonic. You can fly by spinning his two tails and will help to Sonic when doing combos in Episode II.

METAL SONIC
An opponent to be reckoned and believed destroyed during the Battle of Stardust Speedway in "Sonic CD". Actually only was damaged and abandoned in Little Planet. Now, with Little Planet approaching, and with the help of Dr. Eggman, Metal Sonic has resurfaced and is back stronger than ever.

DR. Eggman
The E.G.G. Dr. Eggman Station was destroyed in Episode I. Now that Little Planet returns to approach the project engineered by the doctor secretly entered its second phase.



[B] FREE CONTENT [/ b]

If you have both Episode I and Episode II, unlock the Metal Episode FREE!
Play with Sonic's biggest rival in this exclusive content and experience the untold story of the resurgence of Metal Sonic from Sonic CD!

Includes:
4 unique levels.
Play as Metal Sonic!
New sequences that connect Sonic CD, the Episode I and Episode II.










Minimum:

    OS:Windows XP/Vista/Win7
    Processor:Pentium 4 @ 3.2 GHz/Athlon 64 3000+ or Equivalent & above
    Memory:1 GB (2 GB on Vista) GB RAM
    Graphics:256 MB (NVIDIA GeForce 7600/AT Radeon X1300) & above
    DirectX®:dx90a
    Hard Drive:500 MB HD space
    Sound:DirectX Compatible

Recommended:

    OS:Windows XP/Vista/Win7
    Processor:Intel Core 2 DUO @ 2.4 GHz/Athlon 64 X2 4200+ & above
    Memory:2 GB+ GB RAM
    Graphics:512 MB (NVIDIA GeForce 8800/ATI Radeon HD 3800) & above
    DirectX®:dx50
    Hard Drive:500 MB HD space
    Sound:DirectX Compatible
















*DOWNLOAD HERE*

* INTERCHANGEABLE LINKS*


[b] You can download from 6 different file servers!! - Multihost [/ b]





```
http://www.pigsonic.com/f8zopd0o96s1.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/nwzwcfq3g0ei.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/k96rirh49iqr.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/b73kzl9aawsi.html

http://filevelocity.com/uferj9uqdyw6/son4e2Ju.part1.rar
http://filevelocity.com/yansa0eaq1am/son4e2Ju.part2.rar
http://filevelocity.com/tlvr5iq5gxbj/son4e2Ju.part3.rar
http://filevelocity.com/7amba0toqkjn/son4e2Ju.part4.rar

http://ul.to/if5n5d8b/son4e2Ju.part3.rar
http://ul.to/8dk0mh5p/son4e2Ju.part1.rar
http://ul.to/mt74nqq4/son4e2Ju.part2.rar
http://ul.to/comt4duy/son4e2Ju.part4.rar

http://letitbit.net/download/22564.274b4ed64c75e367542073940c0e/son4e2Ju.part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/70860.7c701fce72ee616ba68a2de26f67/son4e2Ju.part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/04948.0a32ab4891c8c33f093bfdc03d3a/son4e2Ju.part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/40142.42a3800d256d1d1b27ec9d08cbab/son4e2Ju.part4.rar.html

http://depositfiles.com/files/gg21n5c2u
http://depositfiles.com/files/mmibn31wo
http://depositfiles.com/files/726hbfwu3
http://depositfiles.com/files/l6pkjmeo6

http://freakshare.com/files/k1w8um3f/son4e2Ju.part1.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/ayuct8pt/son4e2Ju.part2.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/jya0562x/son4e2Ju.part4.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/v4afqw3o/son4e2Ju.part3.rar.html
```




*PASSWORD UNRAR
elcamaleon*

----------


## ringo7777777

Прикольная игрушка есть даже такая стратегия для игры на Форексе, которая и напоминает как раз такие скачки(цены), кстати самая популярная стратегия на самом известном форуме Форекс-трейдеров: ФорексФактори!

----------

